# Today Is A New Day



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, woudn't let yesterday get the best of me so after Church, decided to give it another go. Decided to make another two piece hollow vase and went slow at it. Got initial shape and shaped inside to 1/8" wall thickness as even as possible. All went well. Made top of same thickness and all still seemed to go well. Put it together and finished shaping outside to smooth out somewhat better. Wha-la, finished and did not go into pieces. Shape isn't exactly how I had envisioned to begin with, but not too bad. Now that I know I can still do it (maybe yesterday was just a bad day), will try again to make the shape somewhat better on next version possibly next week. Anyway, here is how it looked just before cutting off and now soaking for a few day and will begin drying process. This Gum was really very wet and turned like a dream. Funny, yesterday I got catches using one of my favorite tools and never had catches before with it. Today, the same tool worked great with not one catch and works perfect. Guess, I was just too jittery or something as couldn't get anything right. Today is a new day. See results before drying and finishing. Will post finished product, but will be probably about 6 weeks or so after drying and finishing.
Dale


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful piece of work, Dale....If I could do that, I'd be standing on a downtown corner showing it off... Really looking forward to seeing the finished product...

Sure wish I could do sumthin' like that..but you know about 'wishes'..LOL:wink:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looking good if you keep practicing your going to learn how to turn some wood


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, Thanks, will keep practicing on these things in not so distant future. Once my plant turnaround finishes in September hope to practice lots more. I have a display cabinet that is full of them and friends and family also have some here and there.
Jim, thanks also and just go after it, it really isn't that difficult. I started by making some hollow lidded boxes first and once I got the hang of it, then started making small vases and when my lathe grows up, will start making the large vases like Galvbay. These small project are sure fun to make and Saturday was first time in a long time, that things went as bad as they went. I once saw a show on DIY channel that turned these vases and I kinda got the concept by watching that show. Haven't seen these shows in a long time and don't have a copy any longer.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK.....looking good! We need to get you a steady rest built sometime. They really help support those longer turners. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Galvbay, yes, I agree. I am really wanting to get me one of those things. Have been looking at some of the catalogs of them and just not sure what I need as of yet. I have been interested in getting one.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....I think I have 10-15 bucks in mine. Rollerblade wheels from a garage sale...some square tubing and some 3/4' plywood will make one. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Oops, sorry, I had the boring system in my head that I was thinking about. Yea, looking at your steady rest and others, I think I can tackle something like that. I am thinking about makeing me one of those after I get through with this extra time work schedule in next few months. That would help solve some of the problems of chatter deep inside the vessel from time to time and give some support. I have had the vessel become off balance a few times and this would help that scenerio. Thanks for the tip.
I've been soaking this vessel since Sunday and think I may take out today and begin drying slowly.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, after a month of soaking, drying and finishing, here is final results of the project from original post of start to final finish. Finished very nice with 15 coats of laquer. Now sitting in my display cabinet waiting on a brother or sister to come for next project, after I start working normal hours again hopefully early September.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow Slip, that is VERY nice! All the time you put in the finish really paid off.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That finish is beautiful!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I want to know how you kept that hot glass from burning the wood???


Love that finish.


----------

